# lexus is300



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

ok im thinking about getting a is300 so my question is with the stock navi system can i plug another source into it or use some sort of adapter to integrate it or am i better off buying an in-dash


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

Look up Nav TV on an internet search, they may have a lexus adapter that will allow you to keep your stock monitor and add a separate video signal like a dvd 
or game.
as far as adding to your stock system if its just an amp and subs, you may just need a good quality line level adapter. If you want a complete system using the factory headunit, look into an Audio Control LC6 or LC8, or a JL Audio Cleansweep.

If you want to keep your OEM navigation, this may be a cheaper option than a new headunit with navigation. 
DC


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 5 2006, 01:38 AM~4551861
> *ok im thinking about getting a is300 so my question is with the stock navi system can i plug another source into it or use some sort of adapter to integrate it or am i better off buying an in-dash
> *


more than likely yes, idk bout a video feed in, might have to get the soddering iron out for that one, but if theres a disc changer in, theres an audio in.


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Jan 5 2006, 09:18 PM~4557829
> *Look up Nav TV on an internet search, they may have a lexus adapter that will allow you to keep your stock monitor and add a separate video signal like a dvd
> or game.
> as far as adding to your stock system if its just an amp and subs, you may just need a good quality line level adapter.  If you want a complete system using the factory headunit, look into an Audio Control LC6 or LC8, or a JL Audio Cleansweep.
> ...


 yea i just called my shop today to aks them about it....i actually found some other products through a is300 forum that are cheaper that do the same thing


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 5 2006, 11:05 PM~4558060
> *yea i just called my shop today to aks them about it....i actually found some other products through a is300 forum that are cheaper that do the same thing
> *


like figuring out the audio in's on the stock cd changer? and soldering in some rca jacks?


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

no products that allow me to use a aftermarket dvd player on the stock navigation screen


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 5 2006, 10:05 PM~4558060
> *yea i just called my shop today to aks them about it....i actually found some other products through a is300 forum that are cheaper that do the same thing
> *


is300.net? :dunno: I used to have an IS300, I miss it


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

yea my.is i think theyre the same thing they have a grip of info


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 6 2006, 12:46 AM~4558686
> *no products that allow me to use a aftermarket dvd player on the stock navigation screen
> *


be cheaper to get out the soldering gun, or finding a friend who knows how to use one and knows how to read a diagram


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 7 2006, 07:11 AM~4566675
> *be cheaper to get out the soldering gun, or finding a friend who knows how to use one and knows how to read a diagram
> *


what are you talking about soldering shit in for??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 7 2006, 01:03 PM~4567122
> *what are you talking about soldering shit in for??
> *


It's Aaron...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 7 2006, 11:03 AM~4567122
> *what are you talking about soldering shit in for??
> *


because its cheaper than spending 50+ on something that might not even exsist


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

what are you talking about??? i want to add a dvd player like an alpine that doesnt have a screen so i can play it through my nav tv without losing the nav


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 7 2006, 02:11 PM~4568001
> *what are you talking about??? i want to add a dvd player like an alpine that doesnt have a screen so i can play it through my nav tv without losing the nav
> *


and i'm trying to explain that most of the time, there is no video feed into a stock head unit like that....basically, your screwed


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

not really but you can think that


----------



## BERTO_84_BR (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 8 2006, 02:36 AM~4571673
> *not really but you can think that
> *


well then, if it was that easy, google would've found the little plug you needed by now


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

yes it would have if i had known what i needed


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 8 2006, 12:06 PM~4572715
> *yes it would have if i had known what i needed
> *


http://www.lextasy.com/nav_converter_1160_prd1.htm

are you happy now?

and like i said....be cheaper to solder....speacially with a 500 dollar price tag


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

Nav-tv and products like this sell like crazy. Even at $400-$500 retail. these are nice cars that these are made for. owners of these cars don't like to cut into harnesses or solder , or "find a friend who knows how to use one and can read a diagram". 
Some OEM nav monitors don't have simple rca type coax video inputs, not even ones you can splice into in a harness. some have separate RGB wires, or SVGA type signals that need a product like Nav-tv to tap in a DVD player with RCA type outputs. 
$500 plus the price of a 12V dvd player is still less expensive than a quality aftermarket video head unit with navigation.
DC


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Jan 8 2006, 06:04 PM~4574433
> *Nav-tv and products like this sell like crazy.  Even at $400-$500 retail.  these are nice cars that these are made for.  owners of these cars don't like to cut into harnesses or solder , or "find a friend who knows how to use one and can read a diagram".
> Some OEM nav monitors don't have simple rca type coax video inputs, not even ones you can splice into in a harness.  some have separate RGB wires, or SVGA type signals that need a product like Nav-tv to tap in a DVD player with RCA type outputs.
> $500 plus the price of a 12V dvd player is still less expensive than a quality aftermarket video head unit with navigation.
> ...


eh, 500 bux and you can have a decent dvd/lcd head unit, ebay works wonders


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

i dont need ebay to get my shit for cheap


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

$500 on ebay probably wont have nav. nor would it be something I'd want to put in a Lexus.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Jan 9 2006, 08:30 AM~4577890
> *$500 on ebay probably wont have nav.  nor would it be something I'd want to put in a Lexus.
> *


lexus=overpriced toyota



however http://cgi.ebay.com/Pioneer-AVIC-N2-NAVIGA...1QQcmdZViewItem

thats better than the stock shit found in a lexus


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

so audi is an over priced vw then


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 9 2006, 05:28 PM~4581017
> *so audi is an over priced vw then
> *


wouldn't know, but i do know toyota owns lexus, and notice the design similarities


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

and vw owns audi (and lamborghini) and they are the exact same car , yet youd choose an audi over the vw...and tell me what toyota is designed like the is300...(the engine is a downgraded supra engine but thats it)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 10 2006, 12:13 AM~4583640
> *and vw owns audi (and lamborghini) and they are the exact same car , yet youd choose an audi over the vw...and tell me what toyota is designed like the is300...(the engine is a downgraded supra engine but thats it)
> *


where'd you hear that one from?

oh, and toyota being compared to lexus is series?

observe

lexus IS series
[attachmentid=417881]
toyota corolla
[attachmentid=417882]
note the front grill and front fender similarities


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 10 2006, 03:37 PM~4588242
> *where'd you hear that one from?
> 
> oh, and toyota being compared to lexus is series?
> ...


I don't know which one I like more, I like the new corolla type-s :biggrin:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

so lexus is an over priced toyota because the grills look the same???


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 10 2006, 05:56 PM~4588694
> *so lexus is an over priced toyota because the grills look the same???
> *


not just the "grills" the overall front end look, the headlights, the hood, the fenders, of course there's gonna be minor differences, the is has "sharp edged" headlights, whereas the corolla's are rounded, and the back fenders on the corolla are taller than the IS, but the similarities are there, find another car from another manufacturer that looks as close to the IS as the corolla does, and proove me wrong


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

that lexus actually looks more similar to the scion tc (although thats still toyota) but youre talking about the 06 line which are fugly...im talking about this one


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 10 2006, 11:17 PM~4591190
> *that lexus actually looks more similar to the scion tc (although thats still toyota) but youre talking about the 06 line which are fugly...im talking about this one
> *


well then, get with the program and be more specific 


do a google on toyota owning lexus, so you can stop this pointless arguement by seeing facts for yourself


----------

